# What age to start breeding?



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 2 ND does that are about 9 mos. now. When is a good time to start breeding? Is 9-10 mos. old too young or should I wait till a year? thanks!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I have Nigerians as well and I usually wait until they are a year old to breed them. If they are strong and healthy then earlier is perfectly fine as long as they get good nutrition during their pregnancy so they can keep growing themselves. Have fun! 

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We breed ours usually at a year+...they should be healthy and of good size. At 9 months, you could breed them if they're good sized...that's about the youngest i'd ever breed though.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I usually wait till they are a year old, also. However, everyone has a story about a youngster accidentally being bred. Mine was bred at about 6 mos., and kidded at 11 mos., no problems with the delivery. But, it's not something I would do on purpose, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, 1 year +


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

If the doeling is 60-70% of her adult size (or her mother's adult size, or the adult size you are hoping to have in your herd) she is old enough to breed. I probably wouldn't breed one under 7 months of age on purpose. 

There are dairies and meat herds that breed at about 7 months or later, so that they freshen as yearlings. You usually want to feed them a little better than the adult goats, because they are supporting the growth of fetuses as well as their own growth. You don't want to feed them too much protein in their grain in the third trimester of their pregnancies, because that can make the kids very large and difficult to birth. It is a bit of a balancing act but not that hard.


----------

